# Aktueller guter neuer Rapsong!



## Emericaner (31. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute ,

ein Freund von mir, hat ein Musikvideo gemacht, schaut es euch an und gebt einen Kommentar ab ob gut oder schlecht 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U0sXx8gb_Q

Emericaner


----------



## Monsjo (31. Mai 2013)

Für einen Anfänger(?), kling es ziemlich gut!


----------



## navraju (31. Mai 2013)

ich bin zwar kein Experte für diese Art von Musik, aber für meinen Geschmack ist die Umsetzung garnicht schlecht. 
Es gibt von meiner Seite nur 2 kleine Kritikpunkte:
- zu Monoton gehalten, es fehlen 1-2 kleine Highlights die eine Message rüberbringen. (vielleicht den Rhythmus wechseln oder so)
- die Handbewegungen wirken Zeitweise ein wenig zu schnell.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Mai 2013)

Der Junge hat bös potenzial  

Kann man sich sehr gut geben, das Video ist auch ganz gut...


----------



## Emericaner (7. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, erstmal danke für die Ansatzpunkte 

Ja er ist "Anfänger", hat zwar schon paar Lieder geschrieben (alle auf seinem Youtube Kanal) aber das war sein erstes Video 

Ich werds ihm ausrichten, Videoschnitt wird noch besser keine Sorge und das mit der Monotonie, also mehr abwechslung, hab ich ihm eh schon oft geraten.

Ihr könnt es gerne noch verbreiten wenn ihr wollt, denn umso mehr Aufmerksamkeit er bekommt umso mehr kann er aus seinem Potenzial machen


----------

